# The human behind the cockapoo



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Nice to see who the human who is the owner of our cute cockapoo's is......... Dare to be brave!!

I hate being in pictures so this is hard This is hard. I am Molly's mommy


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

wonderful..ok now we can start a new thing here lets try to get all the mommies and daddy's of theses wonderful poo we hear so much about,,, show some face here I will try to get a pick tomorrow ..love this idea thanks you mollies mom


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Hi Molly's mommy. :wave: I also never have my picture taken. Let me see what I have that is not to terrible.


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

I have very few photos of me, as I'm usually the one behind the camera, I also hate having my photo taken. This is one of the better ones, cropped from a photo taken when I met up with my Cornish cousin for the first time after years of researching my family history.


----------



## TraceyT33 (Jun 25, 2012)

good thread... will have a go


This is me 
Millie's mum xxx


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Ohh it's nice to be able to put a human face to some of these lovely cockapoos! Here's a picture of me, and one of me With Tilly on the day we chose her =)

xx


----------



## RachelJ (Oct 5, 2012)

Hello, I am Darcie's mum x


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Aw lovely seeing all you yummy mummies and putting faces to names 

Rachel I love your hair 

xxx


----------



## RachelJ (Oct 5, 2012)

Aw bless you Mairi thank-you, lovely of you  x


----------



## Mclisa (Dec 26, 2012)

I'm Charlie's mummy, this is us when we arrived back from our honeymoon on Christmas Eve morning and my new husband had arranged Charlie as my present for our first Christmas as a married couple...excuse the picture I had been travelling for 14 hours...my not so subtle hints about a cockapoo worked!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

You are all so beautiful!! I love this only thing is there are no cockapoo dads out there?? Maybe they are shy


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Lottierachel said:


> Ohh it's nice to be able to put a human face to some of these lovely cockapoos! Here's a picture of me, and one of me With Tilly on the day we chose her =)
> 
> xx


Lovely picture you have amazing eyes  You look like a model!


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

*hey look a poo daddy*











oh they are all so great ,nice to see who all the poo's family is.. great post


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

Great photo Lumpy, love the way Ginger has tilted her head the same way as yours :


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Tilly's DAD







Tilly's mom.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

There is a sticky in the pics section called ''do you look like your cockapoo'' lots of owner pics there....


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

http://ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=1263

There is the thread that Colin is talking about! have a look some really fun and cute pictures up there...I am there too!!!


----------

